# Looking for compact AVR



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am looking for as small of a AVR as possible for our Living room. I am thinking maybe 50wpch max. I will be hooking up our Celeron NUC via HDMI to it, and also our flat panel TV via HDMI. Does anyone make a very small inexpensive AVR? If I could get one the size of the XBox or smaller that would be great. I don't want to spend more than $300.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Maybe one of these?
Rumored to be 25w/ch

cheers


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey Ellis. I thought this looked nice. 
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...eiver/1.html?gclid=CJz-_eKxxMICFQqFaQodja0Ajg


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I was thinking .... If I could find a 5.1 sound card for my i3NUC, and then maybe a t chip amp it would be super small. Is there a USB 5.1 sound card that would be good for under $50... Then I could either find a 6 channel T chip amp or 3 2 channel T chip amps, giving me a very small footprint. The only downside I see is I would have to use my PC for remote volume control. On my PC I have the option of JRiver or XBMC.

Another option (if it is even available or possible) would be to be able to strip the audio from the HDMI to 5 RCAs while still having the video go to my TV.

I found this which would be over budget as i would still need the T chip amps.. http://www.amazon.com/GefenTV-HDMI-Plus-Audio-Converter/dp/B0044TSG7W


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the responses... I liked the Yamaha suggested but it is no longer made and when you can find one they are selling at a premium. The Marantz was nice too but it was out of my price range unless i got one refurbished or used, so... Since no one makes one small enough (and inexpensive).I decided to just get a AVR that meets our requirements other than size. I have the Yamaha RX-V475 coming Friday.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

ellisr63 said:


> Thanks for the responses... I liked the Yamaha suggested but it is no longer made and when you can find one they are selling at a premium.


Hmmm, the Amazon link had a brand new one for $250.



ellisr63 said:


> I decided to just get a AVR that meets our requirements other than size. I have the Yamaha RX-V475 coming Friday.


There ya go.

cheers,


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

ajinfla said:


> Hmmm, the Amazon link had a brand new one for $250.
> 
> 
> There ya go.
> ...


I didn't think the BNIB one would have a warranty since it was discontinued a while back, plus I prefer when buying from Amazon to get it as a Prime Customer which gives me free shipping.

Thanks again for the link AJ... I just wish they would make some that were tiny to put behind the FP. :T


----------

